# Blacklisted By Lyft



## Lost In Translation (Sep 18, 2015)

Last August I applied to both Uber and Lyft.

I was approved by Uber in 4 days. Got an extra $100 for bringing my car to their staffed driver center, which is located in the heart of San Francisco. On the road and driving. Got my airport permit, my Uber logo stickers, etc. All very efficient.

Lyft assigned me to a mentor. Jacky, who I can only conclude is a sociopath.

Jacky calls the day before our session. "Hey, I just live right around the corner. Meet me at 809 Gonzalez tomorrow at 5 p,m."

I go to that address and ring the bell. A big, burly guy in a wife beater answers the door. I ask for Jacky. The guys says "There is no Jacky here. You are not the first Lyft driver to ring my bell. If i ever find that SOB Jacky, I will pound him into the ground." I apologize and leave.

At 5;08 my phone rings. It's Jacky. Am I ready for my mentor session. I am pretty steamed about him sending me to someone else's house and tell him I was going to report him to Lyft.

Which I did. And they had no procedure for dealing with a psycho mentor. Told me this would have to wait until Monday when they could contact HQ (This is Friday).

They then sent me a survey on the quality of their support. I gave it a Thumbs Down. Explained the people were nice, but untrained in dealing with mentor problems.

Towards the end of the following week, I get the e-mail rejection. No explanation, no appeal, nothing.

I waited 4 months and reapplied. Used a different e-mail, phone number, and the home address of my kid. I get to Step 3, the step where I enter my DL license, SS #, etc.

I get an "UNKNOWN ERROR" and cannot proceed.

Thr FAQ for Unknown Error says contact support, so I do that. Support says "Well, you must have applied in the past but I can't find your application. Please send me you details and a copy of your drivers license."

So I send it in. *AND I NEVER HEAR FROM CUSTOMER SUPPORT AGAIN. I SEND A SECOND E-MAIL ASKING FOR AN UPDATE. NO RESPONSE.*

I get an e-mail from Lyft asking me to complete my application, which I mistake for an announcement that the error is gone and I can proceed. Alas not, that message is just auto generated to anyone who starts an app and doersn't finish. I am still locked out at Step #3.

I get a SMS from my mentor asking me if I am going through with my application. This mentor is just as hostile and nasty as Jacky. Clearly they are only do this for the fast $35 they get paid. I tell him I can't finish the app, he says I must have applied in the past and then I can no longer contact the mentor. He's gone.

So it would seem that Lyft is not that desperate to recruit current Uber drivers.

I still to this day do not know why I was rejected by Lyft. I am 67 and i have heard other older people who feel they were rejected for their age. But I don't know.

But how tacky and unprofessional to simply "ghost" an applicant. Once they discovered I was blackballed, all communication ceased.

Has anyone else suffered the same experience? Short of moving to another state, it would seem to be impossible to get around the blacklist. Ever.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lyft mentors are the soup Nazis of ride-sharing world!


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

"You want bread? Three dollars!"

"No soup for you!"


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

LostInTranslation, I don't think Lyft discriminates based on age, or any other physical attributes. I went to a Lyft-sponsored Chicago orientation where more than 200 drivers were present. Talk about diversity... Old, Young, Every Nationality, even disabled. One guy was missing a leg, and another was in a wheelchair.


----------



## Thatendedbadly (Feb 8, 2016)

Sorry to hear it, I was recruited for Lyft, have nothing but good things to say about my mentor. You could try Lyft corporate. Btw, my mentor also drives for Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Lost In Translation said:


> Last August I applied to both Uber and Lyft.
> 
> I was approved by Uber in 4 days. Got an extra $100 for bringing my car to their staffed driver center, which is located in the heart of San Francisco. On the road and driving. Got my airport permit, my Uber logo stickers, etc. All very efficient.
> 
> ...


Dont piss jacky off.


----------



## Digits (Sep 17, 2015)

Happened to one of my friend who drove exclusively for uber.Since I would talk about lyft,he applied with enthusiasm and right after the mentor session was told there's some error with his application, till date the error exists.I somewhat know that the guy has a bit of an attitude which probably didn't play too well with the mentor.


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

That is a horrible story about Lyft.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

My Lyft mentor seemed cool but he did say he never disqualified anyone from driving.


----------



## Jefff10 (Feb 25, 2016)

Interestingly, I applied for Lyft and received a denial yesterday for no known reason. I did my inspection with my mentor and such, and I thought it went well. I have driven over 30 years (knocks on wood) accident and ticket free, have a newer vehicle that is spot free, so for the life of me, I cannot figure out why the denial. All I can figure is that the mentor is a real D.


----------



## second2noone (Nov 3, 2015)

little jacky wants to be a star

if your mentor doesn't like you then you are screwed


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

It's ok, my mentor was cool and showed me all the ins and outs. I had a question the next day and he never responded to me again LMAO. It's like these mentors are just looking to make their $ and move on to the next person. What has this world come to where caring about people actually matter?


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

nplyftcp said:


> It's ok, my mentor was cool and showed me all the ins and outs. I had a question the next day and he never responded to me again LMAO. It's like these mentors are just looking to make their $ and move on to the next person. What has this world come to where caring about people actually matter?


My mentor said he's not able to reach out to me after the session so either their Lyft communication line is broken or he just didn't want to talk again but I feel like it's the prior.


----------



## nplyftcp (Mar 1, 2016)

He told me don't hesitate to reach out to him for any questions I may have LOL


----------



## Lando74 (Nov 23, 2014)

We don't have Lyft so I have no experience dealing with them. But it seems to me the motivation behind these "mentors" would be to approve as few drivers as possible and only hire the ones likely to be deactivated quickly. It would keep the number of drivers to a minimum. Are there any numbers they have to meet to keep their mentorship? Is it like Rideshare Apprentice and they just throw the competitors "under the bus" and send the best players to the board room?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

I never had to even meet with a mentor.


----------

